# UK Spouse Visa- Sponsor works for Temp Agency



## cmke12 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello!

I just have a question concerning whether or not my husband's employment can be counted. I've not been able to find any other threads with similar situations. I've reviewed the documents on the Home Office's website concerning non-salaried income and wanted to make sure I understood the Home Office's wording correctly. 

My husband (British citizen) is in the UK working full-time, earning non-salaried income at an hourly rate through a temp agency in London. His average income is over £18,600. 

In a few weeks he will have been with the temp agency for more than 26 weeks (six months). He was recently moved to another department in his placement and in between the move he was spending Thanksgiving with my family in the US. He was approved for paid holiday time when he got the job, though the agency did not pay him because they claimed he technically "didn't have an assignment". Not cool. 

So, my question is, if my husband can gather 26 consecutive weeks worth of payslips from his agency, can these be counted towards the income requirement, despite the unpaid holiday time? For his two weeks he was on holiday he will receive pay slips indicating £0. As long as all of his payslips together average to over £18,600 we should be okay?

Thanks!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

The agency work in itself isn't an issue but the 2 weeks unpaid leave will be. When relying on 6 months work they take the lowest pay slip and multiply it. Meaning he wouldnt meet the requirements in the way they calculate.


----------

